# I've just gone looking for my baby's skeleton



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am devastated!! My girl rats are running around...so taken chance to feed everyone...and Alaska didn't come out. She usully does so I looked in...and her cage is empty!!  It was completely locked up. I put her cage on a table like someone suggested but it's empty!! Ive had rats running around  I feel awful. Am gonna move the hamsters down now. But I have no idea how she got out...it was locked up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Like normal. 

There is a little teensy bit of hope as she could fit under the door into my cupboard...it's massive....burt also it has access for a small animal to the pipes of the house and so around the house. I have left a bowl of food. I just want her alive!!!

Am so upset


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Can you move the rats out of the room for the night?

Hammy could climb the bars to their cage and have her toes bitten/fall from a big height.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

siberiankiss said:


> Can you move the rats out of the room for the night?
> 
> Hammy could climb the bars to their cage and have her toes bitten/fall from a big height.


Yes I guess I could. Do you not think it is too late?  Has she any chance against 5 rats


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

If your rats had got to her you would have heard screaming, there would be evidence on the floor and your rats would be covered in blood. 

My bet is she's alive. Can you try leaving her cage on the floor (near where she might have escaped) and leave some smelly food (like tuna) in there to tempt her back?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

siberiankiss said:


> If your rats had got to her you would have heard screaming, there would be evidence on the floor and your rats would be covered in blood.
> 
> My bet is she's alive. Can you try leaving her cage on the floor (near where she might have escaped) and leave some smelly food (like tuna) in there to tempt her back?


Yes, yes yes and yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Awww I really hope you find her


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Awww I really hope you find her


Me 2!!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Would pet Rats Attack and Kill a Hamster? 
Gosh I hope she's Safe and Just Hiding out somewhere.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Would pet Rats Attack and Kill a Hamster?


Yes.  She is only a tiny sized Winter White.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

This thread might help - http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/88582-escaped-lost-hamster-2.html


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

=[ good luck.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Have you checked in the kitchen, including in cupboards? she could have smelled the foods depending on how strong a hamster nose is and made her way into there.
Good luck.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

You could try dusting the edges of the room ( close to the walls ) in flour and see if she is still wandering around in that room.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

snoopydo said:


> Would pet Rats Attack and Kill a Hamster?
> Gosh I hope she's Safe and Just Hiding out somewhere.


IOt happened to someone on here recently.. I keep my rats downstairs and the hammies upstairs..

I really hope you find her safe and well.. xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Any luck finding her yet?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I will try the flour thing later.

I had left a bowl of food in the cupboard but it hasn't been disturbed. I am also worried that not I have seen a mouse that it was bigger than her. I am so upset. She was such a sweetheart....feisty...but so full of personality. Am not giving up....but I am not holding out much hope. This place is not well built...with holes in the walls etc. I have been so careful about the cages...so I have no idea how she got out


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I hope you find her safe and well. fingers crossed for you x


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I really hope you find her soon x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hope u find her soon  xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive had a mouse loose in the house for several days before and thats with 4 cats on the prowl, when she normally gets up (whatever time that is) go and sit in each room in turn with no tv or other sounds on and listen for scratching or hamster like noises, of course there is no point doing this when shes normally asleep.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. OK TDM will try later. There is juts so much noise with other animals and noisy neighbours. Oh and there is a dog next door. Up until a few days ago I was really happy with life.....now I am so stressed and upset. Anyways...sorry.


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Aw hun try to be positive, I know it's difficult but she can be found. It may be worth getting some traps set up..I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

princesslea said:


> Aw hun try to be positive, I know it's difficult but she can be found. It may be worth getting some traps set up..I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun!!!


Thanks hun! Erm I didn't move anything but I heard scrabbling!! It might be her or a mouse...but am keeping my fingers crossed...will try some traps...though it will be hard as she is so small!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope you find her OK. One of My hamsters escaped a couple of weeks ago and sadly we still have not found her. Im losing hope that she is alive as She was on a side table in my dining room which my dogs and cats have to go through all the time to get from the garden to our living room. I feel so guilty though as I think it was me that had left her cage open accidently. We have left food out, set traps etc but still have no evidence of her being around.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Try not to worry too much houdi- sorry rocky has escaped 4 times (once for up to two weeks , we were on holiday)

She's been in the walls , un the boiler cupboard and under the washing machine , while a devil terrier is running ragged .... 

Hope you find her soon , fingers and paws crossed for you xx


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh hun, I hope u find her real soon, safe and well...


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

when my hampster escaped we found her nesting in the back of my fridge freezer they tend to go for the warmth so she whent by the motor so to speak xx


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Any luck hun?? Did you find her??


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope you have had some sign of her x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

No scratching, scrabbling or food gone or traps interfered with


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Hopefully no news is good news  Maybe she's just hiding just now until she feels safe enough to come out? I'll keep my fingers crossed x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Hopefully no news is good news  Maybe she's just hiding just now until she feels safe enough to come out? I'll keep my fingers crossed x


Thanks hun!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Niki I hope you find her soon.. xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Niki I hope you find her soon.. xxx


Thanks me too...I just wish I could hear her or something!!


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh no still not found her then? bless you, you must be so worried!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I Take it there's still no news


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I hope you manage to find her x


----------

